# New Game: Spot the Violation



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

2 more pics, same guys.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

where do we start??? fat guy not tied off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's redbeard43 _taking_ those pictures: :laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

aint it against OSHA regs to be nekkid in a grade-all bucket ?? :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Here's redbeard43 _taking_ those pictures: :laughing:


LMAOOOO.. 480 should get an award for "creative posting"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Like This?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Or this.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This count?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Or this?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Major violation


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

brian john said:


> Or this?


 what is that stuff? mold?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> what is that stuff? mold?


Dust bunnies.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey ! I am shooting grade for floor recepts. By the way, I thought the camera added 10 lbs not took away 100, added hair with a tan...wow, im hot.

Lmao on all of the pics..great job


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

WHo put this on the thread..

Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ElectrcianTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!

Bill Clinton? Monica and him did admit she gave the best BJ (not brian john)at let the world know it..

I do believe the wire on the diconnect it rated for less than what a fuse for it would be hellooooo I looked b4 I put it there...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

How do I post pictures?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> How do I post pictures?


 
Click here.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Click here.


Thank you.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

brian john said:


> Or this.


I guess the adapters from AL-CU did not work very well. The people on this site will blame the installer and not the product. That is another reason why I will never use AL wire for *anything. :no:*


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

brian, could you tell if they used a crimper on those adapters, or were they just stuck on ??? :blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In the transformer picture as noted those are dust bunnies, this drier was ina laundry room.

The Mac Adapts are I think a combination of moisture and a bad crimp. I would have to research the report and this was a few years back.


In the Clinton Picture Bill is shaking my sons hand.

Living in DC I have pictures of Nixon, Myself with George Bush Senior and this one.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Loose connector:whistling2:

View attachment 1116



Hard one

View attachment 1117


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Hard one
> 
> View attachment 1117


Not an assembly listed for that use.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Not an assembly listed for that use.


neither is this fella:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

brian john said:


> In the Clinton Picture Bill is shaking my sons hand.
> quote]
> 
> I cant see your son, is he the skinny one on the far left? Bills right handed and you know what he does with that right hand....:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

redbeard43 said:


> brian john said:
> 
> 
> > In the Clinton Picture Bill is shaking my sons hand.
> ...


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I guess the adapters from AL-CU did not work very well. The people on this site will blame the installer and not the product. That is another reason why I will never use AL wire for *anything. :no:*


Wait, you wont use AL for anything? 
I would hate to see the bill on the roughly 5000 feet of 750mcm single conductor copper over al that I put into the building I am working on now.
I cant see your bid being even close to viable for many jobs.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Hard one

View attachment 1117
[/quote]

Did they wire nut in the coupling?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Double post


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Hard one
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1117


Did they wire nut in the coupling?[/quote]


Lets see how long this thread goes now.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hard one

View attachment 1117
[/quote]


hmmm, i see a caddy beam clamp with a minerlac strap....looks as if this is outdoors with an indoor application...a romex connector or a UL listed flex connector hard to tell on that one..if this is supposed to be a verticle pic and the flex is on the bottom, then the flex is upside down (either way ts wrong)


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Did they wire nut in the coupling?


Butt spliced....



redbeard43 said:


> hmmm, i see a caddy beam clamp with a minerlac strap....looks as if this is outdoors with an indoor application...a romex connector or a UL listed flex connector hard to tell on that one..if this is supposed to be a verticle pic and the flex is on the bottom, then the flex is upside down (either way ts wrong)


It was inside and horizontal....



brian john said:


> Lets see how long this thread goes now.


Now let it work! Mischief, thou art afoot, take thou what course thou wilt.:whistling2:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

:laughing:


redbeard43 said:


> :icon_eek: Spot the Violation ... Insert your pics here. Winner gets a free year subscription to Electrician Talk dot Com with the best pic.:whistling2: You save over $1000...at least thats what I paid. This is a pic I had taken about 3 months ago. These guys are fuel pump installers and part of their job is connecting canopy drain pipe to their steel forms at the base of the column.


 
All can post pics, times almost up...:whistling2:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian, I know you posted another pic at some point of a hot spot in a panel that was covered with dust bunnies. I'm curious as the root of this. Is it just a really dusty environment? Or was there something else?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry, I just saw that it was in a laundry room


----------

